# Flower ID Help



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Can anyone identify this flower or plant. Location is Holland Patent, NY 13469

Thanks, Steve


----------



## mrspock (Feb 1, 2010)

Steve10 said:


> Can anyone identify this flower or plant. Location is Holland Patent, NY 13469
> 
> Thanks, Steve


Crocus?


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

I was wondering that too, but I do have some other crocuses and this flower's petals and stamens are different shapes. Maybe a different crocus variety?


----------



## bot (Mar 18, 2009)

Winter aconite (Eranthis), I think.
An early blooming landscape plant.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eranthis


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Bot,

Thanks! That's it!!! Another of life's mysteries solved.

Steve


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh no, Wikipedia says every part of the plant is poisonous to humans. Anyone know about its affect on bees and their honey?


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

Looks kinda like a buttercup.


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Chick,

Yes, the Winter aconite (Eranthis) is in the buttercup family.


----------

